# Auto Convergence Problem - Zenith R45W47 HDTV



## llecount (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey all

I've got a Zenith R45W47 RP HDTV that is having problems with its auto convergence. The convergence IC's were replaced 2 years ago with STK392-150's, and 2 resistors were also replaced at that time too. The solder job was nicely done, and I don't see any cracks. 
After the repair, the auto convergence feature never got the set 100%, it's always required me to manually adjust the convergence via the service menu. After manual adjustment, the set looks great. 
If you see the pictures, horizontal blue is the biggest problem, and red also suffers around the edges. I'm planning to sell this set, as I replaced it with a 65" Sony RP HDTV (also had conv. problems, but repaired it myself). I don't want to sell it like this, so I'm trying to find out if there's anything I can do myself to fix it up. 

Personally, I'm leaning toward failing resistors, but I'm looking for advice before I start throwing parts at it. 

Thanks!

Pictures included below:

Resistors:
http://www.w-body.com/luke/photos/zenithtv/P3060021.jpg

Convergence Grid:
http://www.w-body.com/luke/photos/zenithtv/P3060026.jpg
http://www.w-body.com/luke/photos/zenithtv/P3060027.jpg
http://www.w-body.com/luke/photos/zenithtv/P3060031.jpg


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Looks like it simply needs to be adjusted. Use the manual and study the procedure carefully. It is not something that can be related in a few posts on a forum. If the auto-convergence does not work properly you are likely not initializing it properly.


----------

